# Camels???



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't been on since the other day, and I checked the new threads right now....and I keep seeing all these things about camels. What is with the camels?? :HistericalSmiley: Since just having just joined here, I feel outta the loop or something. And now it's driving me crazy, because I keep seeing more and most posts of doggies with camels. What is with the camels??


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I asked the same thing a few weeks ago, but never got an answer. All I know is that they are cute as heck!! :wub: 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

A member here is from Dubai, in the United Arab Emerites. I guess some one over there sells these cute baby camel toys, and our member, "TheMaltsandMe" sends them to other members. There's a pink one for the girls, and brown ones for the boys. Her name is Kat, and she has two really cute Malts, named Snowy and Crystal.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I remember when I first joined 3 years ago, there were all these 'roos' popping up. I had to ask - what the heck is a roo????? 

I never got one and I'm afraid I'm not a member of the camel club either.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you for asking this,lol I was wandering the same thing. Glad to know and I am not a member either but I have never been a member of any of the clubs lol.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 14 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862156


> I remember when I first joined 3 years ago, there were all these 'roos' popping up. I had to ask - what the heck is a roo?????
> 
> I never got one and I'm afraid I'm not a member of the camel club either. [/B]



QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Dec 14 2009, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862158


> Thank you for asking this,lol I was wandering the same thing. Glad to know and I am not a member either but I have never been a member of any of the clubs lol.[/B]



Same here.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ohhh ok, thats cute! They are adorable is all I gotta say. No blue ones? The pink ones are especially cute!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 14 2009, 01:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862156


> I remember when I first joined 3 years ago, there were all these 'roos' popping up. I had to ask - what the heck is a roo?????
> 
> I never got one and I'm afraid I'm not a member of the camel club either. [/B]


Same here.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's a thread that explains:

Snowy and Crystal explain

And just the other day, another SM member, villemo, from Germany made a little Camel Club logo.

Camel Club Logo

You never know when a camel just might show up at your door. That's the fun of it. She's been doing this now for a couple of years I think.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

For several years now, Kat aka The Malts and Me will pick a few SM members and send them a gift of a camel. She does this periodically. Many of us have shared in Kat's adventures through school, and her extraordinary love of animals. She is a very special young lady and her photography is excepttional. It's quite a honor if get one of her little gifts.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Dec 14 2009, 08:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862199


> For several years now, Kat aka The Malts and Me will pick a few SM members and send them a gift of a camel. She does this periodically. Many of us have shared in Kat's adventures through school, and her extraordinary love of animals. She is a very special young lady and her photography is excepttional. It's quite a honor if get one of her little gifts.[/B]


She really is a very special young lady. I remember how shocked I was when I found out how young she was when I first met her here on SM. She was and is such a mature and kind young lady. We've kind of gotten to watch her grow up.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 14 2009, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862188


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 14 2009, 01:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862156





> I remember when I first joined 3 years ago, there were all these 'roos' popping up. I had to ask - what the heck is a roo?????
> 
> I never got one and I'm afraid I'm not a member of the camel club either. [/B]


Same here.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Same here.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Those camels are so darn cute. I'm not a member either but who knows may be they'll make a trip to Canada one day (may be in the summer as it's super cold right now). Hmm...may be I could start a polar bear club??


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 14 2009, 07:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862202


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 14 2009, 08:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862188





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 14 2009, 01:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862156





> I remember when I first joined 3 years ago, there were all these 'roos' popping up. I had to ask - what the heck is a roo?????
> 
> I never got one and I'm afraid I'm not a member of the camel club either. [/B]


Same here.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Same here.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Me either. Oh well, I wish everyone a joyous holiday! :yes:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Nope, I guess I'm not a member either. :huh:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Neither am I. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Dec 14 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862199


> For several years now, Kat aka The Malts and Me will pick a few SM members and send them a gift of a camel. She does this periodically. Many of us have shared in Kat's adventures through school, and her extraordinary love of animals. She is a very special young lady and her photography is excepttional. It's quite a honor if get one of her little gifts.[/B]



Kat is a wonderful friend, she also has made video's of our babies in the past. Three years ago Muffy (RIP) and Matilda received camels, Matilda got a pink one and Muffy a brown one, I cherish them. B&B had one sent to her but is lost in the mail. :shocked: Sometime look at Kats pictures and video's of Snowy and Crystal her babies, you can just feel the love she has for them. I think Kat has a giving heart, who knows when a camel might show up at your house.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Dec 14 2009, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862199


> For several years now, Kat aka The Malts and Me will pick a few SM members and send them a gift of a camel. She does this periodically. Many of us have shared in Kat's adventures through school, and her extraordinary love of animals. She is a very special young lady and her photography is excepttional. It's quite a honor if get one of her little gifts.[/B]


I was so honored to get a camel for Milo, as I am a pretty new member!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I believe we're all part of the Camel Club, just by seeing all the camel threads. What fun, and what a lovely reminder of how special Kat 
has been to all of us. She's quite the lady, that's for sure.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ohhh ok, thanks for the link! It makes sense now. I was trying to search for an answer like that. That is really cute though. So they are baby toys then? Or doggie toys? They need to become international if they are only over there, because they are so darn cute! I wonder if they have other animals besides camels. I like their expressions :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I was wondering how the "camel club" had gotten started. I remember a few years back that some fluffs received camels and then a few months ago they began popping up everywhere! I never knew what exactly it or what they meant. I figured that maybe it had a special meaning between the sender and whomever had received the camels.. Now I'm glad that I know  I just love seeing all of the pics of fluffs with the camels that they have gotten. They are so darn cute!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

We love to see who will be getting a camel next & get much joy on viewing the pictures...keep them coming, they make us smile ear to tail.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Strange question here...but do they come as a surpise? Because if so, how does the sender know where to mail them to? Is there a waiting list to like sign up and put your address on a list or something??? 
I don't even have my new puppy yet, but IIII want one hahahha :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Dec 14 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862552


> Strange question here...but do they come as a surpise? Because if so, how does the sender know where to mail them to? Is there a waiting list to like sign up and put your address on a list or something???
> I don't even have my new puppy yet, but IIII want one hahahha :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Kat can be sneaky! She may contact someone who she knows has your address. If not, she'll contact you via a PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Aww that is sweet to be thought of highly like that and to do something so special for others. : )


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Dec 15 2009, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862588


> Aww that is sweet to be thought of highly like that and to do something so special for others. : )[/B]


Agree, very sweet!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That is very sweet and thoughtful of Kat. :wub2:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the link with the explanation. Those Camels are too darn cute. :wub: 

Kat it's very sweet of you and your 2 sweethearts to send Camels to other Malts around the world.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the explanations on the Camel Club!
I also asked myself how to become a member in this lovely club and Tammy send me this thread.

What a nice and thoughtful idea of Kat in Dubai to send such a lot of camels in all parts of the world! :wub: 
They are so funny and all malts seem to love them! 

Alexandra


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey I wanna camel  Cams are cute,


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute :wub: the camel shop must love kat also.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 14 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862362


> I believe we're all part of the Camel Club, just by seeing all the camel threads. What fun, and what a lovely reminder of how special Kat
> has been to all of us. She's quite the lady, that's for sure.[/B]



:goodpost: I agree, it's so much fun to see pics of the malts and their camels. Just like Stacy, when I joined SM there was a lot of talk about Roos and I had no idea what everyone was talking about until I saw some adorable pictures. Kat is a very special person - if you haven't checked out her videos and pics yet - I highly recommend that you do - she is very talented and her subjects are pretty cute, too. Make sure you watch the video of Snowy and the turtle in the pool - the first time I watched it I thought the turtle was real. Duh! :brownbag: 

Linda


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Kat has started a CAMEL CRAZE on SM!!!! And those camels, there is something about them. Everytime I look at them I smile...they are just the cutest little stuffies!! :wub: 

:you rock: Kat!!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't believe that I am seeing this just TODAY!!!!!!! I did check into SM yesterday and the two days before, but only to a couple of threads in the "Pictures Posts" (the section that I try so hard not to miss when life gets so very busy, especially during this period of year) 

GUYS!!!!!! you made me go --> :blush: reading this thread. 

I really love SM so much. If I stopped visiting other sites for a while due to the busy life, it is just very hard to do that with SM. Your babies & you are experts at making me have a wonderful time when being here. 

Reva, Crystal the SM member (did I tell you that I also love your name :wub: ), Paula, Deb, Linda, Tammy, and everyone else thanks for your words :blush: I don't see myself different than many here: SM has many thoughtful, sweet and caring members :grouphug: I love you all. I know that I will always feel thankful to Joe for creating this place because I found you&your maltese :wub: I learned way so much about the maltese breed. I knew nothing about them when I got Snowy. I also will always be thankful to your support in many occasions when I needed the good thoughts, advice, prayers..etc especailly thankful for every SMILE these precious maltese of yours drew on my face :biggrin: 

The last few years was great here. It always felt and will always feel like family. The malts and I look forward for the coming years with you all :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

:SM Rocks!:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 14 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862198


> Here's a thread that explains:
> 
> Snowy and Crystal explain
> 
> ...


Snowy & Crystal: "Fank woo fow posting da links soonew, Auntie Cwystal *wet licks*. Mama is just too slow dese days"

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 14 2009, 11:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862362


> I believe we're all part of the Camel Club, just by seeing all the camel threads. What fun[/B]


QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Dec 15 2009, 05:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862493


> I just love seeing all of the pics of fluffs with the camels that they have gotten. They are so darn cute![/B]


QUOTE (Ann80 @ Dec 15 2009, 05:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862497


> We love to see who will be getting a camel next & get much joy on viewing the pictures...keep them coming, they make us smile ear to tail.[/B]


QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 17 2009, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863693


> :goodpost: I agree, it's so much fun to see pics of the malts and their camels.[/B]


SO TRUE, Deb :smootch: 
and sooo happy to read that you enjoy looking through them, guys
As long as you are members of SM, you are included in the CC :hugging: I try my best to send them to as many as I can. and just like dear Crystal (the SM member) wrote, there will be traveling camels from time to time 
hugs
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Dec 15 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862369


> So they are baby toys then? Or doggie toys? They need to become international if they are only over there, because they are so darn cute! I wonder if they have other animals besides camels. I like their expressions :wub:[/B]


QUOTE (jodublin @ Dec 17 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863684


> cute :wub: the camel shop must love kat also. [/B]


I plan to take you to the store with me (in other words, take a video of it and share it :biggrin: ) when the time comes to get the next camel from there so that you learn more about it. I never met the owner of the store, but I MUST meet him/her to tell her/him that it should go internationally


----------

